# Missing Tuber on Upper C



## Joshoward (Sep 4, 2019)

*Missing Tuber - Eye of the Needle - CO*

https://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/local-news/grand-county-search-and-rescue-look-for-missing-tuber-in-colorado-river?fbclid=IwAR2RVvVpK4eI_7P1IMTKXuVvQ4IHSYkNATmUcn8lMihC9BUvYzfvOcjYFuM


----------



## goldenrafter (Jun 23, 2016)

Floated from Rancho to Two Bridges last weekend. First time I heard about this accident. Any updates?


----------



## longpatroller (Jun 2, 2011)

*Still missing*

His identity has been released but he is still missing.

https://www.vaildaily.com/entertainment/outdoors/man-who-disappeared-floating-colorado-river-near-radium-identified-as-36-year-old-denver-resident/

And Eagle County Search resources are/will be spread thin while also looking for a 3 year old on the Eagle river.

https://www.vaildaily.com/news/search-for-sebastian-rodriguez-castro-continues-in-eagle-county-dog-teams-to-assist-tuesday/


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*Upper C*

I wonder what tubers think about us kayakers and rafters. Here we are with our PDF's and helmets, and here they are in their Walmart coffins and no PDF.
I feel for the family when a day of fun goes bad like this.


----------



## jbolson (Apr 6, 2005)

Tubers don't think.


----------



## Riverratton (Aug 19, 2015)

He was found yesterday 
Incredibly all the way down by Yarmaney.
It's sad some folks take the dangers so lightly.
For the majority us the river is our happy place
Just remember the river deserves respect


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Like to float town section in Canon city, ark river. Always wear pfd, like in my normal boating and require anyone with me to do so. Dont get it. We havent had a drowning for a long time thankfully.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Here in GJ the river has plenty of risk and we have plenty of foolish tubers/floaters. We have a local program called Save-a-Life Jacket that provides jackets for free at several of the boat ramps throughout the valley. Borrow one at the beginning and bring it back at the end. Many are donated and some are purchased. They are getting used and the number of rescues have decreased.


----------

